
Meet the seven people who hold the keys to worldwide internet security - hitr
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/feb/28/seven-people-keys-worldwide-internet-security-web
======
elviejo
I would feel much safer if the dns records were saved using the bitcoin block
chain or a similar system

